
JSON Patch with Rails 5 and React - nathan_f77
https://formapi.io/blog/posts/json-patch-with-rails-5-and-react/
======
al2o3cr
One thing to be aware of: applying the patch in `before_save` means
validations won't see the changes. Might want to either move that to
`before_validation` or apply the changes directly in the `update` action.

~~~
nathan_f77
That's a good point, thanks! I also wasn't sure about the before_save. I'll
probably change the = method to apply the changes immediately.

